# ? price per push



## MD Power Plow

I was wandering how you come up with the per push rate? I'm currently pricing my jobs by the example.2-4"95 per hr 4-6"100 per hr 6-8" 125 per hour I charge high rates and get out quicker.the hourly pricing is just to show an increase. and here is the problem it takes the same amount of time to plow 2-4 as it dose 4-6 how would you guys handle this.


----------



## cet

I'm sure I can plow 3" faster then 6". I am not sure I have seen people increase their hourly rate as the depth of snow changes. You are getting paid by the hour so I don't understand this. Usually when you change your price on higher amounts of snowfall it is on a per push basis. We plow schools where we get X amount up to 6" and 2X for 6-12". After 12" it is to be arranged but we will never let it get to that amount before we push at least once.


----------



## MD Power Plow

cet said:


> I'm sure I can plow 3" faster then 6". I am not sure I have seen people increase their hourly rate as the depth of snow changes. You are getting paid by the hour so I don't understand this. Usually when you change your price on higher amounts of snowfall it is on a per push basis. We plow schools where we get X amount up to 6" and 2X for 6-12". After 12" it is to be arranged but we will never let it get to that amount before we push at least once.


so if this is a new job how do you figger out "x" amount up to 2-4" and "x"amount for 4-6". In the exp.I gave that I can plow 2-4 in the same time as 4-6" is true my blizzard 810 is awsome.


----------



## Mick

MD Power Plow said:


> so if this is a new job how do you figger out "x" amount up to 2-4" and "x"amount for 4-6". In the exp.I gave that I can plow 2-4 in the same time as 4-6" is true my blizzard 810 is awsome.


You shouldn't be charging a higher hourly rate for deeper snow because usually it will take longer to plow the deeper it is. If you can truly plow 6" the same as 2", then charge the same for either amount. Every type of pricing is based off the time it takes to perform the job times the hourly rate you want to make. But when it comes down to it, I suspect you'll find your "awesome plow" is really more like the rest than you think. Anyway, given all that, what you'll usually do if you want to charge "Per Push" is first determine the trigger and level of service they wish. For most residential and certain commercial, you will have a structure similar to: (using you example of a 2" trigger) -

2" to 5" $xxx (ie:$30)
over 5" to 8" 1.5$xxx (ie: $45) 
over 8" to 12" 2$xxx ($60) 
over 12" 2$xxx + $yyy per inch over 12" ($60 + $2 per in over 12")

Some people will charge $30 per increment ($30, $60, $90). It's up to you.

But the hourly rate will not change for any given piece of equipment. You will charge a higher hourly rate for a more efficient piece of equipment, such as an 810 vs a 7.5' vs a 9' V-plow if you charging on an hourly basis. Each piece of equipment will have it's own hourly rate. But if you're charging "per push", then technically you're not charging hourly although you're calculating how long it willl take to the plow any given site at the first increment. With a per push rate, the more efficient your equipment, the more you will get done in any amount of time so the more you will make per hour.

Have I simply "confused the issue"?


----------



## MD Power Plow

Mick

This is that i am looking for! thanks


----------



## cet

In your example of 2-4"=$95/hr, 4-6"=$100/hr.
From this I am going to guess you are looking for $100/hr.
Experience will help you estimate how long something will take to plow. If you look at the job and estimate 2.5 hrs for 2-4" then you would bid $250.00. For 4-6" guys might say $325.00, 6-8" $400.00. If you can move 2" of snow and 6" in the same amount of time then this is to your advantage. Depending on the competition in your area and how badly you want the work you might not increase your pricing as much for the higher amounts.

X is a experienced persons estimate. Just make sure you have looked at everything. Islands, parked cars, handicaped spots, sidewalks, fireroutes and maybe a few more.


----------



## MD Power Plow

Cet
In the past quote "that we are moving 2-4/4-6 in the same amount of time" I looked at the est. snow fall and the amounts were 3" in one storm and a lite 5" in the other.In the past I realized that was plowing for to low of a price I have made alot of changes and bought new equipment, since I joined this forum it has been a great asset! once I get the plowing squared away then I will work with the salt "3 x the bag cost" ie.$5 a bag x 3 =15, 15 profit/labor + 5 cost= sold 20" always looking for advice from the vets.  
thanks


----------



## Chris-R

Mick: That's the easiest to understand explanation I have seen  Cet: You added the icing on Mick's cake. Thanks guys for a great explanation.


----------

